# how much is too much?



## daveycrockett (Sep 18, 2012)

when i drink i drink about a liter of vodka or rum and a few beers within a 4 5 6 hour time period. most people i drink with either puke or pass out. do i drink too much? and why do i keep gettin heartburn.?
fuckin heartburn


----------



## Riggs (Sep 18, 2012)

I used to drink and do ton of caps at the same time which I would puking my guts out and puking blood and shit. Doc says i damaged my esophagus and I had like mad heartburn for couple months till that shit healed when I slowed down. Alcohol makes the esophagus more sensitive to stomach acid and increases the acidity of stomach acid as does cigarettes.


----------



## landpirate (Sep 18, 2012)

HEARTBURN IS EVIL! I have to stop drinking regularly because that bitch rears her ugly head. I live in the UK and drink nasty strong Cider. I have no idea if you have anything similar in the US but it burns so bad if you drink to much. i guess its just your stomach and all the liquids that are in it that are usually nicely balanced just telling you to calm the fuck down. The only way I can continue my concerted effort at full time drunkeness is to consume large amounts of antacid tablets.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 27, 2013)

daveycrockett said:


> when i drink i drink about a liter of vodka or rum and a few beers within a 4 5 6 hour time period. most people i drink with either puke or pass out. do i drink too much? and why do i keep gettin heartburn.?
> fuckin heartburn


Yes you do drink too much. I used to go on binges where I'd drink half to a full liter a day...so like from when I woke up til I passed out. This wasn't an all the time thing but usually when I was on the streets with mad extra cash. Now I have Cirrhosis caused by Liver Disease. I have nearly died a few times because after the first time I got sick I stopped for a few months then assumed I was better. Wrong. Once you damage you liver to the point where you get Pancreatitis you cannot and should not drink like you used to. Or at all for that matter. Like I seriously don't know how much time I have left to live. I will need a transplant. Believe me man you don't want the stress involved with dealing with slowly dying. It sucks. Not only that it can get really really really painful. I wish someone had told me how really dangerous alcohol can be b/c I'd not have gotten this deep. HEED MY WORDS. This sucks. Smoke pot or something.


----------

